# Solved: Dell 2600 server



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

Hi everyone long time since I visited!

I have recieved a server from my nefew and I want to make some use out of the ol thing, I have installed windows 2003 server on it and windows only sees 12.7 gigs.. when I have multiple hard drives 5 in all and the smallest is 80gig. I may have buggered it up when I installed windows,I'm not sure. It is running raid in the bios.

any ideas?


----------



## Derrick (May 24, 2001)

everything is ok now I used Acronis disk director sever and found the drives.


----------

